# How much torque can my transmission take?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting question... But another one for you: do your tires can take all the torque? If the torque isn't apply to the ground, the torque don't pass in the tranny.

It's hard to say if your tranny will took 280 lbs-ft of torque with enjoyment, but some modified ICE Corrado produce more torque than that... But I'm not sure how well!
My 02A transmission in my Smart come from a G60 (ATA code) and it take well 170-180 lbs-ft..., but it's 100 lbs-ft under the capability of the Alpha at 1000A.

Oh! and if you need performance driving, keep the clutch.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

The corrado is front wheel drive, so it should be pretty complicated if not impossible to get the power to the ground. But that's just my opinion..

I thought about that car as donor, too. But decided against it because of FWD. 
If I'm wrong, please tell me.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

This is the million dollar question.

I wound up googling until I found the rating for mine.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I think i found my answer,the o2a from my G60 is around 160lb-ft of torque. But the o2j from a tdi or vr6 is much higher suposedly! So I think I will try to find a tdi tranny in good shape, maybe put a race clutch on there just in case.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

The torque rating for an automotive transmission is probably a continuous rating, or at most, its a rating based on the onset of torque that's likely with an engaging clutch or torque converter buffering the input.

The real problem with an electric motor is the _rate_ of torque you can inadvertently put into the driveline. You're going to set that in your controller, provided you have a parameter for it. If you dump 160 ft/lbs onto your transmission input shaft at zero RPM within a few milliseconds, its very likely going exceed both the maximum torque rating of the unit, and its strength. If not the transmission, then something else, like the coupler or CV joints.

Slow that down to a rate of, say, 250 amps/second, and the transmission (and the drive axles) will no doubt last longer. That's what you're going to want to look after and experiment with. 

Its also a good reason to keep the clutch in a high-powered application. It will damp the onset of torque from the electric motor, and should be the thing that lets go first. Think of it as a fuse on the drive train...


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

crashedup said:


> maybe put a race clutch on there just in case.


Absolutely! Try to find a clutch rated for at least 300 lbs-ft if you think put 1000A at K11 Alpha terminals.

I have a 02J tranny at home coming from a VR6. I don't use it because the bellhousing is different from four cylinder VW engine. I would be happy to trade it for your 02A.... Have a spare transmission in my case is a good idea.

250A/sec is really sluggish when you expect good performance. My Soliton 1 is programed at 2500A/sec and the acceleration (the response of the throttle) is way better than 1000A/sec for example.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok great thanks for the offer! I will be starting this summer, hey yabert i had some questions for you, concerning the paper work to get the vehicul registered with the saaq, how did you proceed? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Im not to shure i fully understood what you were trying to tell me. Did you say i should keep my g60 transmission or swap it for a tdi tansmission?


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

With the tdi gearing i think i should get a higher top speed right?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

crashedup said:


> With the tdi gearing i think i should get a higher top speed right?


Well, because top speed is related to power, you can guess than the answer is yes.
Because the 5e gear ratio of the G60 is 2.93:1 and the ratio of the TDI is 2.56:1 that will give your peak power at higher wheel rpm (higher Km/h).

Example, if your peak power is at 4000 rpm (motor), based on 205-65-R15 tires, your speed at peak power will be around 167 km/h with G60 and 191 km/h with TDI

Take note, it's will not your top speed because higher speed can be reachable with lower power (if enough power is available). I simply say than a Corrado don't need 200 hp to maintain 170 km/h.
On the other way, if you don't have enough power, your top speed can be lower...


----------



## wannago7 (Apr 29, 2012)

Is anyone using an auto-tranny? I wuz told a turbo-400 would be great...further, that an outfit called Gear Vendor makes a tailpiece that creates an interval gear 'twixt each existing, whcih tends to keep the output-torque-curve at its zenith thru acceleration...I just "know of" this, but it sounds like a superlative way to increase efficiency...IF auto-tranny is EVER a good fit for ev's...??????


gottdi said:


> By the w ay, the Corrado is an excellent choice. I almost did one myself.


----------

